# You are using a bash array for routes_enp0s3

## himpierre

Hello.

I get the following boot message since a while now:

You are using a bash array for routes_enp0s3.

But i have ni idea how to make a working config without array with this function:

routes_enp0s3=( "191.255.255.1" "default via 191.255.255.1" )

If i remove the braces i have no route. Someone has an idea?

thanks and best regards

t.

----------

## himpierre

Oh, and maybe some more explanation. config_enp0s3 looks like this:

config_enp0s3="144.xxx.xxx.xxx"

So as you can see. The gateway ip is completely different from the one configured for enp0s3.

best regards

t.

----------

## John R. Graham

See /usr/share/doc/netifrc-0.1/net.example.bz2 for examples of how to produce those configuration variables.

- John

----------

## himpierre

Hello John.

Thank you for your answer. But i was not able to find a example of the configuration i need in /usr/share/doc/netifrc-0.1/net.example.bz2. I tried:

routes_eth0="191.255.255.1/32 dev eth0 scope link default via 191.255.255.1"

But this doesn't work.

best regards

h.

----------

## John R. Graham

Sorry; I believe that

```
routes_enp0s3="191.255.255.1 default via 191.255.255.1"
```

will work for you.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## himpierre

Yeah that was my first guess too but i get:

```

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     191.255.255.1 default via 191.255.255.1 ...

Error: either "to" is duplicate, or "default" is a garbage.

 [ !! ]

```

Maybe i find a solution myself but any hints are welcome.

thanks again

t.

----------

## mv

You must separate "array" entries by newlines, i.e. I guess the following will work

```
routes_enp0s3="191.255.255.1

default via 191.255.255.1"
```

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You must separate "array" entries by newlines, i.e. I guess the following will work 
> 
> 

 

You are right. This works. Unbelievable.  :Smile: 

thanks

t.

----------

